
Ask HN: Can't find a non-Apple slim keyboard with standard layout and no num pad - machinesbuddy
I&#x27;m looking for a slim keyboard (not mechanical preferably) that has a standard layout just without numpad. Whatever I find has these small arrow keys beside Ctrl and below Shift.<p>In other words, the slim (and probably non-mechanical) version of Logitech G Pro (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.logitechg.com&#x2F;en-roeu&#x2F;products&#x2F;gaming-keyboards&#x2F;pro-gaming-keyboard.html)<p>Can you recommend me one?
======
ThrowawayR2
Is this what you're looking for
[https://matias.store/products/fk308b](https://matias.store/products/fk308b) ?

I don't vouch for it; it just happens to be the first hit for "Apple
tenkeyless keyboard".

~~~
machinesbuddy
Very close but this is just a copy of Apple layout. If their quality is good
that should work.

But thanks for the "tenkeyless" keyword

------
saheelraut
Arteck HB030B Universal Slim Portable Wireless Bluetooth 3.0 7-Colors Backlit
Keyboard with Built in Rechargeable Battery, Black

~~~
machinesbuddy
Nop, it's not a standard layout, something like Apple Magic Keyboard (the big
one) just without numpad. Or simply just a slim version of this layout:
[https://www.logitechg.com/en-roeu/products/gaming-
keyboards/...](https://www.logitechg.com/en-roeu/products/gaming-
keyboards/pro-gaming-keyboard.html)

------
znpy
What about the Lenovo ThinkPad usb keyboard?

~~~
machinesbuddy
Yeah, I really should give it a try. I'm just looking for something standard
though.

